# One for the tunnellers



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We are thinking about using up some of our Tescos points on a trip through the tunnel in December (27/28) on our way out to Turkey. We will be returning Rotterdam/Zeebrugge to Hull sometime in June, we shall book it with the Caravan Club a few days in advance of the return crossing. 

I don't mind the drive to Dover/Folkestone at the start of the trip but after being away for 5 months the last thing we need is that long drive home from Dover.

We've not used the tunnel before so I'm looking for some guidance.  We've not concerned about the cost more about convenience.  

We have a 270 mile trip to Folkestone so do we opt for an evening train or a morning (about 08.00hrs) train.

We know we can park overnight on Folkestone harbour, we've used it before. Don't know about parking on the other side except at Calais port in the booking office car park.

Our first day over the water we have a 300 mile journey to Trier via Luxembourg.

Any details of the tunnel terminals would also be very welcome.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Don,

Although there is parking at the Tunnel UK side it is after you have booked in so not much help. Although we have found when self booking in and we have been 3 hours or more early they have given us 3 choices of train to catch and usually one or two at no extra charge if we are early.

Because we have a long way to travel to the tunnel we tend to opt for an evening train but often end up on a 2.40 or 3 something train.

There is a France Passion site at Salperwick or there is the Arques Aire about 1/2 hour drive away both fairly convenient if you do not fancy staying at the Calais Aire.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

We use the tunnel a couple of time per year for personnal travel, and I've taken the Rv across 4 times now for business.

The great thing is, that if you turn up early you'll be offered and earlier train if available, and the better thing is that you dont have to accept.
I'd suggest, if you go for an evening train on the way out, you could go to the Citie Europe thingie, and you can overnight there, by all accounts. Then repeat the exercise on the way home, thereby catching an early train to the UK so you can be fresh and raring to go with your journey home in the UK.

On the Uk side the tunnel terminal is easy, you turn up, with your paperwork, push some button on the automated booking in machine, and drive through. You get given a paper sign with your Letter which tells you when to go to the area immediately before you embark ( like that word..embark) then, simply drive in the same direction as everyone else, and you get directed to the carriage ou will travel in.

Same thing, muchly on the french side, except you get the anally retentive Customs person, who will ask you ridiculous questions, and then, on a whim, ( becaue they can, and they have the power, and their very sad, inadequate individuals) search your motorhome. The French Douane, dont seem to give a stuff about it.

Once more, you're directed to the appropriate place, and off you trot.


----------



## Popo (Feb 12, 2007)

If you look at this site http://www.eurotunnel1.com/direct/booking/Journey.asp
and call up trains on any particular day you will see that cost varies greatly from about £65 to £200 depending on what time you choose. So if cost plays any part in your decision then travelling outside the 10am to 12pm and/or choosing a good offer for the day you travel you can do the tunnel at very reasonable cost.
Hope this helps a bit

Joyce


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don

I would opt for an easy drive down to Folkestone and then catch an evening train. On arrival in France I would head for the booking office car park at the Calais Port and overnight there. It is only a 15-20 minute drive along the A16 from the Eurotunnel exit. Have a good nights rest and depart en route to Turkey the next morning.
Say hello to Olu Deniz for us if you go there.
Regards
Brian


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Hi Don,

We're frequent travellers on the tunnel and find the service excellent; coming back from France last week the trains were running every 15mins during the day!

On an evening (off-peak) they tend to go about every 60/90 mins.

Setting off from Leeds at 6:30pm on a Friday we tend to opt for the 11:30pm (ish) train and then park up overnight in Calais; but we have to travel off-peak as part of the FQ package.

We have been using the Pet Border Control car park at the entrance to Eurotunnel in Calais for our sleep-over; however I think we will use the camping car park at Cite Europe next trip and then stock up at the Hyper-Marche before departing on our travels.

A1 - A14 - M11 - M25 (Dartford Tunnel) and then the M20 is actually not as bad a run as you think at that time of day/week.

If you've any further questions don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Hi Don

We are not really in the same neck of the woods, but I too have a 270 mile journey to the tunnel. Last time - March this year - I booked to travel on the 2050 Fo-Ca crossing but actually gon on the 1850. On arrival at Calais, I added a few gallons of cheap diesel at the BP garage on the "Rue de St Omer" before bunking down for the night at the ferry terminal. Following morning, I was away to Luxembourg to fill up to the brim.

I prefer to do that sort of journey rather than travel to the south east and spend a night there.

Anyway, you could overnight at Tesco near the terminal, or, there used to be parking for coaches and so on at the Channel Tunnel Exhibition Centre.

Russell


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don 
We prefer the tunnel especially travelling with the dog. Two points that have not been mentioned so far. 
Firstly there will be a check before you embark that your gas containers are turned off. The diligence of the staff varies from a physical check that the valve is closed to a cursory look in the cabinet. 
Secondly Motorhomes are in our experience always loaded last, even when all the others have gone on you can still be there waiting for the green light! 
Have a good trip
Brian (jarcadia)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Use the tunnel, take an easy journey and overnight at Cite Europe. less than 1 mile from the tunnel terminal and a comfortable overnight stop.
Gerry


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*tunnel*

Hi

we used the tunnel first time last year, it was for me a little daunting ( don't like first time experiences) but we arrived at the terminal, booked in at the machine then you followed the sign that says France, pop on the train and in no time your driving off the other end straight on to the major road network, i travelled a hour or so towards Rouen then pulled onto one of the many carparks at the side of the road, there were loads, all with lorries on, i used theses for the 3 nights travel and felt as safe as houses, i had used Hull to zebrugge hull, late last year, but I was so ill after the crossing it put me off for life, plus travelling with 2 parrots and a dog, i have to use the tunnel, best thing we did, so simple, have a great time


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all who replied the input will be very useful.  Have decided to give the tunnel a go when we leave in December.

Brian (Brisey) Oludeniz is no longer a big attraction for long term winter stays now that "Bobs Beach" is no more.   

No doubt we will find another watering hole to while away the time.

Regards

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> We've not concerned about the cost more about convenience
> Don


Hi Don;

Why not use your Tesco vouchers on an overnight Harwich - Hook with Stena Line, shorter drive down and fully refreshed for the long drive the following day...

Quick mileage checks...

South Cave - Folkestone, 260mls
South Cave - Harwich, 150mls

Calais - Trier, 280mls
Hook - Trier, 244mls

Just a thought.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*overnight at tunnel*

Is it possible to overnight at the Tunnel...
plenty of armed police around, then catch the last bargain train 5.50am for 65 pounds, off the other end after half an hour and straight off on your jollies


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Don;
> 
> Why not use your Tesco vouchers on an overnight Harwich - Hook with Stena Line, shorter drive down and fully refreshed for the long drive the following day...
> 
> ...


Hi Pete,

Thanks, I'd forgotten all about the Harwich - Hook crossing at.

I must admit I've had some hairy crossings on that route the last being in 1954 when I was "Tour Ex" from Germany. 8O

I think we will give the tunnel a try this winter and think about Harwich - Hook for our next trip. 

Regards

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > We've not concerned about the cost more about convenience
> ...


Hi Pete,

Looks like I might be using Harwich - Hook sooner than I thought. At £124 not a bad price compared with Hull - Rotterdam.

For the night sailing do you know if they allow you to board early?

I need my beauty sleep.

Regards

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Don;

Check-in opens at 2030hrs, boarding starts around 2100hrs.

pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pete that will fit in with our plans nicely.  
Don


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Don Madge said:


> We are thinking about using up some of our Tescos points on a trip through the tunnel in December (27/28) on our way out to Turkey. We will be returning Rotterdam/Zeebrugge to Hull sometime in June, we shall book it with the Caravan Club a few days in advance of the return crossing.
> 
> I don't mind the drive to Dover/Folkestone at the start of the trip but after being away for 5 months the last thing we need is that long drive home from Dover.
> 
> ...


 Stuff the tunnel it keeps setting on fire or the dover / calais route with loads of screaming kids in buses. Go for hull to rotterdam/ zeebrugge. More money but so what you are holiday.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

lucy2 said:


> Stuff the tunnel it keeps setting on fire or the dover / calais route with loads of screaming kids in buses. Go for hull to rotterdam/ zeebrugge. More money but so what you are holiday.


Hi Lucy,

For us its not a holiday but a way of life.  We come home for a holiday. 8O

Anyway us pensioners have to watch the pennies. 

Don


----------

